# Rotala Magenta question



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

Will Rotala Magenta always be this color 
http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=2386
or will it only achieve this color in optimum conditions.

THANKS

PW


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

The usual name is Rotala macranda, if what they are showing is what they say it is. Actually, the plant shown in the photo on that site is rather pathetic. Check out the colors on the photos in the Plant Finder here. Rotala macranda will take on an almost scarlet or crimson coloration under ideal conditions. What are these? High (higher than for almost any other plant) light with relatively low nitrates and ample iron supplementation. It really is a fabulous plant but can be picky when it comes to gettingit to look its best.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I actually got some of the R.Magenta and it's nothing like macranda......it was blood red when I got it and even under high light, high iron and either ends of nitrate it would not stay that color and is actually green now....I have rotundifolia and colorata that are much more red.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

It does best in sunlight. As much as you can give it.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Rotala Magenta is definitely different from the macranda, macranda can get bright blood red, but both plants need soft water 4+ watts per gallon, very high posphates (border line algae bloom) and contrary to what guaiac boy said this plant does need high nitrates in order to turn bright red, nitrates are a very important macro to this plant if you want it to reach optimum bright red coloration.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

OK, the source of the confusion is pretty clear now that I look at this more closley. My problem was with their labeling on the Dr. Foster Smith site. They list the plant as (common name) Rotala magenta, with a scientific name of Rotala macranda. It's either regular Rotala macranda or not. There are many known color variations and cultivars but these are NOT appropriately described as "Rotala macranda". They're probably selling Rotala macranda 'Narrow Leaf', or Rotala 'Magenta'. These people make most of their money selling dog sweaters and cat toys, so this is pretty understandable.

As for proper care & feeding of R. 'magneta', I'll leave you to the advice above. When it comes to regular R. macranda, I agree about the need for adequate phosphates, but nitrate levels need not be excessive. Yes, NO3 is important, but 5-10 ppm is probably sufficient. By far the most important "nutrient" for this plant is light and lots of it. I've found CO2 to be essential too.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

well said : )


----------

